# Dust Collector.



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review.

Even though you said it was quiet, have the neighbors complained? Our neighbors are so close that I'm afraid to try and put one of these outside.

Lew


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I have this DC and it is quieter than my shop vac. I have had mine going one 2 years and still works great. Only wish it was shorter.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a cyclone dust collector system from Penn State and am very pleased with their product. I put a cyclone muffler on it and it is quieter than a shop vac.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

At nearly 8 feet tall , it wouldn't fit in my basement workshop : (
Thanks for the nice review and the link : )


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I have the same DC but with the canister and it does a nice job.

I have mine hooked to one of those trash can pre separators so that I don't have to change the bag very often or worry about big chips hitting the impeller.

It's just a necessity to control the sawdust that jointer, planers, router tables, and saws etc. generate.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice rig. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

I have had the same unit as Cato for about 1-1/2 years and have been happy with it. I do not have problems with the casters, but I keep mine in one place in the shop. As Cato said, I would recommend getting a trash can cyclone collector. It makes a *huge* difference, especially with a jointer, planer, and the floor mess. You won't have to change out the bags nearly as much, which is a pain with this unit.

You will be happy without that mess to deal with anymore. My (early) Christmas present was an air filtration unit, with has made a difference with the fine dust in the shop.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx all , I'm getting the trash can as suggested. Changing the bag alone in annoying to say the least.

It is like mentioned above Lew, VERY quiet, more so than my shop vac which is decent and not as loud as some.

It is very tall, and we have 8 foot walls so noise not real problem, Although can't use it when raining here in So California. Which it has been raining frequently for a month now. Were making up for it this yr, but it will be nice here again LOL


----------



## joirishman (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got the 1 micron canister filter version of this unit. I have to admit, I think for the money, it seems to be the best 120v unit you can get. The one I received looks more like the 2hp unit on their website, with the only exception being the motor is 1.5 hp. I think this is great because it means it's a stronger base and overall assembly seems better (only what i've gleamed from the website). Not sure if they changed the model or not, but I was happily surprised.

It's a little loud, but not as loud as my shop vac, and a lower frequency which is nice.

Like others, it would be nice if it had a handle to move it with, but there's plenty of space to add one when I add my accessory holders to the base.

Also, for those that are space conscious, the canister version is shorter overall than the bag style. My kit included the bags if I ever wanted to use it, but I doubt I will, having the canister. I could measure it, but I'd guess 12-16 inches shorter.


----------

